

“The Worst Web Experience I’ve Ever Had” - Another Samwers clone in the US - hef19898
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/01/pandodaily-staff-the-worst-web-experience-ive-ever-had/

======
hef19898
As justified as it may be to rant about these guys (I don't like them that
much neither), I don't think they deserve a rant everytime they copy
something. I completely agree that they are now almost death to innovation,but
honestly, isn't the next photosharing app doing something similar?

What I really miss is a critical analysis of their late performance. We got
one, kind of, during the coverage of their Groupon involvement. But overall
over all their companies? I one this will be hard, but that what at least
intereses me.

The one thing I read between the lines is that they slowly declined in
execution. Maybe they hired to much ex-McKinseys, I don't know. But for me,
that's the core of the issue.

That said, yes, they are exagerating lately! And advertising partnerships you
actaully don't have? How pathatic is this?

